# Slots for kerf hinges



## grego (May 2, 2011)

Can slots for slot/kerf hinges like this…
http://craft-inc.myshopify.com/products/6001-s-medium-kerf-hinge
be created accurately enough for small boxes with non-powered tools?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That would depend largely on the skill of the person doing it.

I wouldn't attempt it, not because of the potential to mess it up, but because they are designed to be put into a biscuit slot, and I know my biscuit jointer would do that in 2 seconds and be perfect.

If you haven't got a biscuit jointer, you could get a biscuit jointer router bit for a few dollars. If you haven't got a router, take it to a friend who has a biscuit jointer or a router, if you haven't got any woodworking friends, do it by hand. You could always practice on a bit of scrap first to determine if you're up to it.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just started working with these. The slot cutter is quite awkward. At a Doug Stowe workshop, he used them but had an older bosch cutter. The new cutter that they sell leaves a slit that is approx 1/2 inch larger than the hinge but I think it is by design. I can't imagine how you would cut them without a drill press or a router table. I too would love to know if anyone has a system for this. They take lots of practice with the aforementioned slot cutter.

By the way… the hinges are too thin for a biscuit jointer blade.


----------



## grego (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info renners and ellen!


----------

